# Breeding season has started!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

4 does went in with bucks today. We are separating the 10 does this year so that we can have some extra room in the kidding pens and so im not so tempted to keep every girl on the ground. 1 will possibly go in september for a february kidding and the rest will be April/May kiddings. Right now the girls are NOT happy and telling me they want out of the buck pens. 

The breedings are below. All of ours are registered stock. 

The Cole's Roxie ( 50/50 nub/Lamancha ) x Refiners Fire Titus ( full nub ) 

Lamancha Acres Champ's Miley ( 75% Lm. ) x CH Meadow Creek Jq's Montage ( full Lm ) 

Lamancha Acres Annie's Return ( full Lm ) x Binning Westport Z Champ ( full Lm ) 

Binning Westport Z Sugarplum ( 50% Lm ) x Lamancha Acres Alex the Great ( full Lm )

EDIT : The pictures are switched around but the paint doe is in with the Black buck


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Sugar really is the unhappy one, just look at that face.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Breeding


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Are your does in heat already or are you penning them with the bucks to bring them into heat? I've tried to introduce my two Nubians to my little buck and all that happens is some head butting so I just put them back.
I didn't have a buck at my place last year and my does all came into heat starting in October.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Our girls are in the bucks pens. We had one doe who came into heat a few days ago but we didnt want to breed that early. The wethers let us know when they are thou. 

...... Sugar was bred today!! Day 150 if she takes is Jan. 6th yay!! Really hoping for girls from this breeding.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Miley was bred today!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Would you send them to my house so they can tell my girls its time?? I have my new buck nice and chunky ready to go and the girls laugh at him


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Sugar was rebred yesterday and Annie today hopefully all will take. Still waiting on Roxie.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Who's the 4th buck pictured? He really caught my eye.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Who's the 4th buck pictured? He really caught my eye.


Witch one the red colored buck?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is some more pictures of the black buck. Hes not set up the best but itll due ( hes in full blown runt )


----------

